# Hey, Mr. New OAA President



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Who is the new prez?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

That's my point exactly.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Stash said:


> That's my point exactly.


Maybe it is you but you just don't know it!


----------



## doc2931 (Feb 9, 2010)

This is already being discussed on the OAA Facebook Group page, if anyone would like to read the comments and discussion here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/385376888165218/?fref=ts.

For those that don't know me, my name is Michael Martin and I was elected President at the last AGM if you have any questions, concerns or just any comments that can help grow the OAA as an organization, I would be happy to hear them...please email me anytime at [email protected] | www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

doc2931 said:


> This is already being discussed on the OAA Facebook Group page, if anyone would like to read the comments and discussion here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/385376888165218/?fref=ts.
> 
> For those that don't know me, my name is Michael Martin and I was elected President at the last AGM if you have any questions, concerns or just any comments that can help grow the OAA as an organization, I would be happy to hear them...please email me anytime at [email protected] | www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php


Congrats Michael Martin. :thumbs_up
Looking forward to seeing you on the Canadian Section of AT.


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

doc2931 said:


> This is already being discussed on the OAA Facebook Group page, if anyone would like to read the comments and discussion here is the link: https://www.facebook.com/groups/385376888165218/?fref=ts.
> 
> For those that don't know me, my name is Michael Martin and I was elected President at the last AGM if you have any questions, concerns or just any comments that can help grow the OAA as an organization, I would be happy to hear them...please email me anytime at [email protected] | www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php


From now on, I will always address you as Mr. President!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You should have been doing that already mprus:elf_moon:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Stash,

Wouldn't a group shot of the board be more appealing?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

DssBB said:


> Stash,
> 
> Wouldn't a group shot of the board be more appealing?
> View attachment 1543441


They all look a little like Shakyshot!


----------

